# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Вопрос о поклонении Ганеше.

## Константин Ч.

Возможно тут есть подобная тема,но не нашёл.
Дорогие преданные,возможно ли на одном алтаре,с Гаура-Нитай,устанавливать,к примеру,Ганешу?
Проводить пуджу и киртаны для Гаура-Нитай,но Ганеша что бы просто присутствовал на алтаре?
Я понимаю,в любом случае это не желательно. Но в принципе - возможно? Будет ли это грубейшей апарадхой,или всё же принципиально возможно?

----------


## Dimas

Srila Prabhupada bil protiv togo chtob predanie ISKCON sovershali poklannie POlubogam.

... «Бхагавад- гита» отвергает эти лживые выдумки. В ней ясно сказано, что поклонение полубогам - удел людей, утративших разум....

SB 3.32 ТЕКСТ 2

са чапи бхагавад-дхармат кама-мудхах паран-мукхах
йаджате кратубхир деван питримш ча шраддхайанвитах

сах - он; ча апи - кроме того; бхагават-дхармат - от преданного служения; кама-мудхах - ослепленные вожделением; парак- мукхах - отворачивается; йаджате - поклоняется; кратубхих - совершая жертвоприношения; деван - полубогам; питрин - предкам; ча - и; шраддхайа - верой; анвитах - обладая.

Привязанность к чувственным наслаждениям лишает таких людей возможности заниматься преданным служением. Поэтому, хотя они и совершают различные жертвоприношения и дают торжественные обеты, чтобы удовлетворить полубогов и предков, в них не пробуждается интерес к сознанию Кришны, преданному служению.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Бхагавад-гите» (7.20) говорится, что люди, поклоняющиеся полубогам, утратили разум: камаис таис таир хрита-джнанах.

Они одержимы желанием чувственных удовольствий и потому поклоняются полубогам.

Безусловно, поклонение различным полубогам ради того, чтобы разбогатеть, поправить свое здоровье или получить хорошее образование, рекомендовано в Ведах. Потребности материалистичных людей многообразны, и многочисленные полубоги помогают таким людям удовлетворять свои желания.

Грихамедхи, которые хотят продолжать жить в достатке, как правило, поклоняются полубогам или предкам, принося им пинду, жертвенные дары. Эти люди лишены сознания Кришны и не интересуются преданным служением Господу.

Такой тип «благочестивых» и «религиозных» людей появился в результате распространения философии имперсонализма.

Имперсоналисты утверждают, что Высшая Абсолютная Истина лишена формы, и, следовательно, человек может представить себе любой образ и, поклоняясь ему, получить благо. Поэтому грихамедхи, или материалистичные люди, говорят, что могут поклоняться любому полубогу как Верховному Господу. Среди людей, исповедующих индуизм, те, кто привязан к мясу, предпочитают поклоняться богине Кали, поскольку ей, согласно предписаниям, можно приносить в жертву коз.

Они утверждают, что не важно, кому поклоняется человек - богине Кали, Верховной Личности Бога, Вишну, или любому из полубогов, во всех случаях результат будет один и тот же. Это бессовестная ложь, но этим заблудшим людям нравится такая философия.

«Бхагавад- гита» отвергает эти лживые выдумки. В ней ясно сказано, что поклонение полубогам - удел людей, утративших разум.

То же самое подтверждает данный стих, в котором люди, поклоняющиеся полубогам, названы словом кама-мудха, что значит «человек, лишенный разума» или «человек, ослепленный страстью к чувственным наслаждениям». Лишенные сознания Кришны, кама-мудхи не занимаются преданным служением и одержимы жаждой чувственных наслаждений. Таким образом, тех, кто поклоняется полубогам, осуждают и «Бхагавад-гита», и «Шримад-Бхагаватам».

----------


## Константин Ч.

Ну я же ясно написал,- поклонение будет идти исключительно для Гаура-Нитай,а Ганеша просто присутствовать,пониже.

----------


## Dimas

esli vi emu ne poklanyetes to zachem togda ego dergat na altare i voobche doma.

----------


## Константин Ч.

Да вот мне так захотелось. Спонтанно. Одна из причин - начал увлекаться Джьотишом,а Ганеша,как известно,покровитель астрологии. Ну вот я и подумал - почему бы и нет))
Но если в ИСККОН мнение категорично против такого,то я пересмотрю своё желание.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Помнится, видел книжку о Ганеше Гададхара Пандита прабху. 




> Да вот мне так захотелось. Спонтанно.


Ганеша - это, помнится, божество типа Рыбы-Весы? Рыбный идеал - полное шаранагати, - выражаемый через весовскую Венеру, на социальном уровне? Так Нимай Пандит, знаток законов грамматики и устраиватель движения санкиртаны - это ж тот же самый астротип, то же настроение.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Константин, я бы Вам тоже порекомендовал почитать книгу Гададхары Пандита прабху о Ганеше. И еще вот что скажу, иногда некоторые фанатичные преданные полностью отвергают выражение почтения полубогам, мотивируя вторым оскорблением Святого Имени, но тем самым впадают в другую крайность. Да, мы не поклоняемся полубогам, но мы никоим образом не должны быть непочтительны к ним, ибо это личности такого уровня, что мы пока и рядом не стояли. В том, что у Вас появилось такое желание, нет особой крамолы. Только желательно, чтобы на алтаре Ганеша стоял не на одном уровне с Гаура-Нитай, а пониже. Когда Вы служите алтарю, Вы можете ему предлагать маха-прасад от Божеств, а также читать Шри Ганеша двадашанама стотру (двенадцать имен Ганеша), прося его устранить препятствия на Вашем пути преданного служения. Удачи!

----------


## Константин Ч.

Книжку Гададхара Пандита,я читал,давно,надо перечитать. Ну,вобщем,понятно. Спасибо,за ответы.Харе Кришна!

----------


## Антон Медведев

> Возможно тут есть подобная тема,но не нашёл.
> Дорогие преданные,возможно ли на одном алтаре,с Гаура-Нитай,устанавливать,к примеру,Ганешу?
> Проводить пуджу и киртаны для Гаура-Нитай,но Ганеша что бы просто присутствовал на алтаре?
> Я понимаю,в любом случае это не желательно. Но в принципе - возможно? Будет ли это грубейшей апарадхой,или всё же принципиально возможно?


Нет, нет, Ганеше ни в коем случае нельзя поклоняться. 

Это будет очень серьёзным оскорблением Шри Кришны. Шрила Прабхупада специально написал расширенный комментарий к стиху 1.2.26 "Шримад-Бхагаватам", в котором Он специально подчеркнул, что "вайшнавы поклоняются только Вишну-Таттвам" - http://vedadev.ru/text/sb112.html

*Общее правило для всех Вайшнава-брахманов таково:* если к Вайшнава-брахману приходит другой вайшнав (в 100% случаев - это будет либо полный новичок, либо человек, который начитался книг по карма-канде типа того же самого Джйотиша) и говорит, что он хочет включить в свою практику поклонение какому-либо полубогу (Ганеше, Брахме, Шиве, Сатурну и т.п.) или какие-нибудь нелепые астрологические упайи против, например, Сарпа-Доши, то Вайшнава-брахман тут же должен подыскать этому человеку подходящую по настроению замену либо 

*А)* Среди Аватар Шри Кришны, 

*Б)* Либо среди величайших преданных Шри Кришны (так, например, человеку можно посоветовать поклоняться Шри Гаруде, который является Величайшим Преданным Господа Шри Вишну). 

Такие ситуации довольно-таки часто встречаются среди новичков, которые ещё мало знают о Бхакти и которые зачастую пытаются поклоняться не только Шри Кришне, а Ганеше, Шиве, Сатурну (Сатурн - это вообще болезненная тема, многим до сих пор кажется, что они смогут Садэ-Сати нейтрализовать) и прочим полубогам. 

*Вместо Ганеши вайшнавы поклоняются Шри Вишваксене и Четырём Кумарам.* 

Традиционно вместо поклонения Ганеше вайшнавы поклоняются Шри Вишваксене (это главнокомандующий армии Шри Вишну на Вайкунтхе) и Четырём Кумарам. Данная замена специально упоминается Шрилой Гопалой Бхаттой Госвами в специальном трактате, который называется "Сат-Крия-Сара-Дипика" (я эту цитату приведу ниже). 

Кроме того, Вы не сможете поклоняться Ганеше по той простой причине, что в поклонении полубогам обычно используются специальные Тантры и Самхиты. В этих Тантрах и Самхитах очень строго расписано какие цветы и виды пищи нужно подносить Ганеше, какие мантры нужно произносить, что можно предлагать, а что нельзя. Если Вы сделаете ошибку и предложите что-нибудь не то, то в лучшем случае поклонение будет полностью безрезультатным, в худшем - Ганеша просто придёт в ярость и начнёт чинить Вам препятствия, а не устранять их. 

Астрология у нас вообще находится не под управлением Ганеши, а под управлением Шри Вишну. Самый авторитетный астрологический трактат - это "Брихат-Парашара-Хора", а самая лучшая астрологическая упайа - это "Шри Вишну-Сахасранам" (молитва "1000 Имён Шри Вишну"). Эту книгу составил Парашара Муни, а Парашара Муни является выдающимся бхактом, который предан лишь Шри Вишну. Поэтому в первых двух главах "Брихат-Парашары-Хоры" Парашара Муни объясняет, что все 9 Грах (планет) Джйотиша являются лишь проявлениями Шри Вишну. 

Соответствия таковы: Господь Шри Рама - Солнце, Господь Шри Кришна - Луна, Господь Шри Нарасимха - Марс, Господь Будда - Меркурий, Шри Вамана-Дэв - Юпитер, Господь Парашурама - Венера, Шри Курма-Аватара - Сатурн, Шри Вараха-Дэв - Раху, Шри Матсья-Аватара - Кету. 

*Поклонение Шри Нрисимха-Деву - практика, которая подходит всем.* 

За астрологические способности у нас отвечают такие планеты как Луна, Меркурий, Юпитер, Сатурн и Кету. Соответственно, если человек хочет стать сильным астрологом, ему нужно поклоняться тем Аватарам, которые соответствуют данным планетам, то есть Шри Кришне, Господу Будде, Шри Вамана-Дэву, Шри Курма-Аватаре и Шри Матсья-Аватаре. 

Но конкретно Вам и большинству людей лучше всего поклоняться Шри Нрисимха-Деву по 2 причинам: 

*1)* Существует специальные Мантры и Молитвы, посвященные Господу Шри Нрисимхе и их очень легко читать даже неподготовленному человеку без инициаций

*2)* Господь Шри Нрисимха действительно устраняет все препятствия 

*Оговорка.* 

Я Вам сразу скажу, что практика, которую я дам ниже, плохо совместима с идеалами чистого Бхакти, потому что любое выпрашивание чего-либо у Верховного Господа - это всегда нечто притворное, нечто в духе эгоистичного вайшьи, который постоянно ищет выгоды лишь для себя одного. Шри Кришна этого жутко не любит. Всё-таки наша Сампрадайа основана на очень близких дружеских отношениях с Шри Кришной и полной бескорыстности. Было бы странно если бы, например, между двумя лучшими друзьями существовали отношения из серии "а ты мне дай" и тот друг, который победнее, вдруг начал был выпрашивать у друга, который побогаче какие-нибудь подарки и т.п.

Обычно Шри Кришна Сам прекрасно знает, что нужно Его преданному и без всяких препятствий предоставляет всё необходимое. 

Но на начальных стадиях Бхакти всякие молитвы на устранение препятствий вполне допустимы. 

*Так что же практиковать?*

В идеале следует установить Мурти Господа Шри Нрисимха-Дэва и начать поклонение ему, но это требует Панчаратрика-посвящения и знания брахманических Мантр. 

Поэтому я распишу *упрощённую систему поклонения*, которая подходит всем и для которой вообще не нужно инициаций. 

*1)* Нужно распечатать цветное изображение Шри Нрисимха-Дева на качественной фотобумаге (либо приобрести в Храме, если такие изображения там есть). Изображение не должно быть очень большим - достаточно размера обычной открытки или обычной фотографии или обычной небольшой книги. Изображение желательно заламинировать. 

*2)* Изображение нужно установить на алтаре рядом с Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху.

*3)* Каждое утро и вечер нужно читать вслух для Нрисимха-Дэва молитву под названием "108 Имён Господа Шри Нрисимхи". Читать её нужно на Санскрите и не беда, если произношение будет неправильным и с неправильными ударениями. В русский подстрочник тоже обязательно нужно заглядывать, но для себя, чтобы знать смысл и настроение данной Молитвы. 

*4)* Каждое утро и вечер нужно повторять один круг (то есть 108 раз) "Шри Нрисимха-Маха-Мантры". Перед данными кругами нужно повторить 1 раз "Шри Нрисимха-Пранаму". Опять-таки произношение неважно. 

*ШРИ НРИСИМХА ПРАНАМА (всего 1 раз перед повторением круга "Шри Нрисимха Маха-Мантры")*

намас те нарасимхайа
прахладахлада-дайине
хиранйакашипор вакшах
шила-танка-накхалайе

Я склоняюсь перед Господом Нарасимхой, который приносит радость Прахладе Махарадже и чьи ногти вонзаются, словно резцы, в каменную грудь демона Хираньякашипу.

ито нрисимхах парато нрисимхо
йато йато йами тато нрисимхах
бахир нрисимхо хридайе нрисимхо
нрисимхам адим шаранам прападйе

Господь Нрисимха и здесь и там. Куда бы я ни пошел — везде Господь Нрисимха. Он и в сердце, и вовне. Я предаюсь Господу Нрисимхе, источнику всего сущего и высшему прибежищу для всех.

*"Шри Нрисимха-Маха-Мантра" (1 круг утром и 1 круг вечером).* 

уграм вирам маха вишнум
джвалантам сарвато мукхам
нрисимхам бхишанам бхадрам
мритйу мритйум намамй ахам

*Перевод:* "Я в почтении склоняюсь перед Господом Нрисихадевом, обладающим ужасной формой. Он неотличен от Самого Маха-Вишну, и Он полыхает гневом со всех сторон. Он велик, благоприятен и является смертью самой смерти".

*"108 имен Господа Нрисимхадева" (один раз утром и один раз вечером)*

нарасимхайа махасимхайа 
дивйа-симхайа махабалайа 
угра-симхайа махадевайа 
стамбхаджайа угра-лочанайа

Полу-человек, полу-лев; Великий Лев; Трансцендентальный Лев; Обладающий великой силой; Ужасный Лев; Величайший среди полубогов; Рожденный из колонны; Обладатель ужасных глаз.

раудрайа сарва-бхутайа шримате йоганандайа 
тривикрамайа харайе кола-халайа 
чакрине виджайайа джайа вардханайа 
панчананайа парам брахмане

Разгневанный; Очень удивительный; Всегда находящийся в обществе Лакшми; Продвинутый в йоге; Тот, кто выше всех; Господь Хари; Рычащий Лев; Держащий Сударшана-чакру; Вечно прославленный; Вечно побеждающий; Тот, кто имеет пять ртов; Верховный Брахман.

агхорайа гхора-викрамайа 
джвалан-мукхайа джвала-малине 
маха-джвалайа маха-прабхаве 
нитилакшайа сахасракшайа 
дхумирикшайа парантапайа

Всеужасающий; Тот, чьи деяния вселяют ужас; Имеющий огненный рот; Обладатель огненной гирлянды; Пылающий огнем; Великий Господин; Тот, чьи глаза напоминают семечки кунжута; Тысячеглазый; Невидимый; Победитель врагов.

маха-дамстрайа йудхайа-прагйайа 
чанда-копине садашивайа 
хиранйакашипу-дванкшине 
дайтйа-данава бханджанайа

Имеющий огромные зубы; В совершенстве владеющий техникой боя; Находящийся в гневе на Чанду (демонического брата Прачанды); Убийца Хиранйакашипу; Тот, кто угрожает демонам и дайтьям.

гуна-бхадрайа маха-бхадрайа 
бала-бхадрайа субхадракайа 
каралайа викаралайа викарте 
сарва-картрикайа шишумарарайа 
трилокатмане

Обладатель благородных качеств; Очень благородный; Имеющий великую силу; Очень благоприятный; Грозный; Очень устрашающий; Бездейственный; Тот, кто все приводит в действие; Убийца убийцы (Хираньякашипу); Душа трех миров.

ишайа сарвешварайа 
вибхаве бхайрава-дамбхарайа 
дивйайа ачуйтайа кавайе мадхавайа 
адхокшаджайа акшарайа сарвайа 
вана-малине

Повелитель всего; Управляющий всеми мирами; Господин трех миров; Тот, чьи деяния наводят страх на демонов; Трансцендентальный; Непогрешимый; Поэтичный; Супруг Богини процветания; Находящийся вне материальных представлений; Неуничтожимый; Всесовершенный; Украшенный гирляндой из лесных цветов.

вара-прадайа вишвамбхарайа 
адбхутайа бхавйайа шри-вишнаве 
пурушоттамайа анангастрайа 
накшатрайа сурйа-джйотайе

Дарующий благословения; Поддерживающий Вселенную; Удивительный; Вечно существующий; Дарующий все желаемое (или Вишну-Вседержитель); Лучший из людей; Держащий оружие Купидона; Звезда; Сияющее Солнце.

сурешварайа сахасра-бахаве 
сарва-гйайа сарва-сиддхи-прадайакайа 
ваджра-дамстрайа ваджра-накхайа 
маханандайа парам-тапайа

Господь полубогов; Тысячерукий; Всезнающий; Источник всех мистических сил; Тот, чьи зубы подобны молнии; Тот, чьи когти подобны молнии; Исполненный вечного блаженства; Наивысший среди аскетов.

сарва-мантрака-рупайа 
сарва-йантра-видхаранайа 
сарва-тантратмакайа 
авйактайа сувйактайа бхакта-ватсалайа

Источник всех мантр; Тот, кто уничтожает все препятствия; Конечная цель всех ритуальных обрядов; Непроявленный; Тот, чье появление благоприятно; Любящий Своих преданных.

вайшакха-шукла бхутолтхайа 
шаранагата-ватсалайа удара-киртайа 
пунйатмане махатмане чанда-викрамайа 
витатрийо прапуджйайа бхагавате парамешварайа

"Родившийся" в месяц вайшакха в шукла-пакше; Поддерживающий Землю; Любящий тех, кто предается Ему; Всезнаменитый; Чистая Душа; Великая Душа; Прославленный в Ведах; Тот, кому поклоняются три Божества (Брахма, Вишну и Шива); Верховная Личность Бога; Верховный Управляющий.

шри-ватсамкайа шри-нивасайа 
джагад-вйапайе джаган-майайа 
джагат-палайа джаганнатхайа 
махакайайа двирупабритте

Имеющий знак Шриватса; Прибежище Шри (Лакшми); Наполняющий всю Вселенную; Тот, чье тело является Вселенной; Защитник Вселенной; Повелитель Вселенной; Тот, кто известен как Великий; Имеющий две формы (льва и человека).

параматмайа парам-джйотайе 
ниргунайа нри-кешарине 
пара-таттвайа парам-дхамайа 
сач-чид-ананда виграхайа 
лакшми-нрисимхайа сарватмане 
дхирайа прахлада-палакайа

Высшая Душа; Верховное сияние; Не имеющий материальных качеств; Полу-человек, полу-лев; Верховная Истина; Высшая обитель; Тот, чья форма исполнена вечности, знания и блаженства; Лакшми-Нрисимха; Душа всех живых существ; Защитник праведного Прахлада.

*"Сат-Крия-Сара-Дипика" о недопустимости поклонения полубогам.* 

"Сат-Крия-Сара-Дипика" - это особый трактат о вайшнавских самскарах (обрядах), который составил Шрила Гопала Бхатта Госвами - один из самых ближайших спутников Господа Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. 

Во время составления трактата в Бенгалии была такая же проблема, которая сохранилась там и по сей день, то есть люди рядились в одежды вайшнавов, но вместо идеалов чистого Бхакти и преданности Шри Вишну практиковали странную мешанину. То они поклонялись Махадеву Шиве, то Ганеше, то проводили обряды из карма-канды. 

Поэтому Шрила Гопала Бхатта Госвами просто был вынужден посвятить примерно 35 страниц данного трактата такой теме как "Недопустимость поклонения полубогам". Тема Ганеши там также затрагивается. Бхану Свами сделал английский перевод данного трактата. 

Чтобы не делать свой пост мегаобширным я просто приведу небольшой перевод из предисловия Бхану Свами к данному трактату: "Обычно трактаты по самскарам составляются теми, кто заинтересован в карма-канде. В таких трактатах обычно предписывается поклонение полубогам и предкам для получения материальных результатов. Но Гопала Бхатта Госвами в своём трактате заменяет поклонение Ганеше и планетарным Божествам на поклонение Шри Вишну и Его Спутникам...Гопала Бхатта Госвами специально цитирует стих из "Шри Падма-Пураны", в котором обозначены замены. 

"Шри Падма-Пурана": "Бхакти-йог, который заинтересован в чистом поклонении Господу Шри Вишну и инициирован в Вайшнава-Мантры никогда не должен поклоняться Ганеше и другим полубогам. Карми поклоняются Ганеше и полубогам, но вайшнаву следует поклоняться только чистым преданным Господа Шри Вишну. Поэтому если преданный Шри Вишну хочет устранить препятствия на своём пути, то он должен поклоняться не Ганеше, а Вишваксене (главнокоммандующему армией Шри Вишну на Вайкунтхе) и Четырём Кумарам".

Например, точно таким же образом вместо поклонения Девяти Планетам преданный Шри Вишну должен поклоняться Девяти Йогендрам".***

***Прим. переводчика - О Девяти Йогендрах рассказывается в Песне 11 "Шримад-Бхагаватам" - http://vedadev.ru/text/sb11102.htm 

Далее в "Сат-Крия-Сара-Дипике" более подробно обсуждается данная тема, но я думаю этой цитаты достаточно.

В общем, правило всегда очень простое: любого полубога всегда можно заменить Одной из Аватар Господа Шри Вишну (либо выдающимся преданным Господа Шри Вишну), поклонение которой будет в миллиарды раз благотворнее поклонения какому-нибудь обыкновенному полубогу.

----------


## Hanuman

*Нектар преданности, гл.8* "Оскорбления которых следует изюегать" - Нужно начать поклоняться полубогу Ганапати, который устраняет все препятствия в исполнении преданного служения. В «Брахма-самхите» говорится, что Ганапати поклоняется лотосным стопам Господа Нрисимхадевы и потому способен помочь преданным, устраняя все препятствия с их пути, поэтому преданные должны поклоняться Ганапати. 

*Шри Брахма Самхита 5.50* - Я поклоняюсь изначальному Господу - Говинде, чьи лотосные стопы постоянно держит на своей бугристой слоновьей голове Ганеша, дабы обрести могущество, с помощью которого он устраняет все препятствия на пути прогресса трех миров.
Комм. Шрилы Бхактивинода Тхакура  Ганеша обладает особой силой — способностью устранять любые препятствия,и поэтому люди поклоняются ему. Он суть почитаемый Брахман, обладающий качествами, иэтому он обязан положением одного из пяти главных божеств. Ганеша исполняет обязанностибога, наделенного особыми полномочиями. Вся его слава пожалована ему милостью Говинды.

Насколько я помню, Сатсварупа д. Госвами упоминал случай когда на вопрос о поклонении Ганеше Прабхупада ответил "Да, можешь поклоняться, но так как он дает большое материальное богатство ты должен каждый месяц жертвовать большую сумму денег на поклонение Шри Шри Радха Кришне "

----------


## Кристина

В Петербурге, когда преданные ушли из храма на Бумажной, на алтере и Дурга появились, и Ганеша.
Поставьте где-нибудь в другой комнате фигурку Ганеши и смотрите на него, когда захочется, но на алтарь-то зачем ставить? Даже если ниже Гаура-Нитай.
Господь Джаганатх - правитель всей вселенной, поклоняйтесь лучше ему  :smilies: 
И, как всегда, все зависит от ваших мотивов.

----------


## Константин Ч.

Спасибо,конечно,за столь развёрнутый ответ. Но вы,как будто,отвечали кому то другому)
Я могу повторить очередной раз -ПОКЛОНЯТЬСЯ ГАНЕШЕ,ПО ВСЕМ ПРАВИЛАМ,У МЕНЯ НЕ БЫЛО НАМЕРЕНИЯ.
Во вторых,я далеко не новичок в СК,года 22 как познакомился с СК и жил в ашраме одно время.
У меня нет цели получить какие то благотворные или неблаготворные последствия неких поклонений),мне просто нравится Ганеша,и мне приятно на него смотреть. Ганеша,покровитель астрологии,в том числе,я это сто раз читал в книгах,в том числе и в книге Гададхара Пандита "Кто такой Ганеша?"
Короче,просто фигурку Ганеши поставлю где нибудь в комнате,пусть стоит вне алтаря.

Вообще мне очень не нравится столь негативное отношение к Деватам,правильно тут сказал Махабхарата Дас - Мы и рядом с ними не стоИм по своему уровню,но почему то всегда хотим как то принизить Их положение. Никто ведь не оспаривает Верховное положение Кришны,Вишну или Джаганатхи,но я смотрю вопрос о Ганеши,для некоторых прямо как красная тряпка))
Зато у многих "преданных" висят фотки своих жён,детей,матерей. На мой взгляд, это куда хуже и материалистичней,чем изображения или фигурки Деватт.)

----------


## Кристина

Константин, да ну что вы. Если бы вы спрашивали о том, как относится к полубогам, уверена, вы бы прочитали множество позитивных комментариев.
А ваш-то вопрос был, можно ли ставить Ганешу на алтарь, вот преданные и пишут, почему это делать не стоит, наверное именно поэтому могло показаться, что отношение негативное.
В отличии от вас, я неофит и в ашраме не жила, но по книгам Шрилы Прабхупады и лекциям старших поняла, что, при всем нашем уважении к Ганеше, Господу Шиве, Друге Деви и др. на алтарь их мурти лучше не ставить, но для них можно сделать отдельный уголок в доме, предлагать Ганеше сладкие шарики, если вас это вдохновляет.
Не понятно, кому именно вы ответили в последний раз, но за себя прошу прощение, если мой комментарий показался неуместным или неуважительным.
Мои поклоны.

----------


## Константин Ч.

Кристина,мой ответ этот предназначен,в первую  очередь, пользователям Dimas и Антону Медведеву,у вас же ответ достаточно корректный,не переживайте)) Единственно,для вас специально,Кристина,скопирую часть своего первого поста с вопросом -
 " Я понимаю,в любом случае это не желательно. Но в принципе - возможно? Будет ли это грубейшей апарадхой,или всё же принципиально возможно?"))))

Хотя я и разные ответы слышал на этот вопрос и в инете и в реале,но на алтарь с Гаура-Нитай,всё же,Ганешу ставить не буду. Вопрос исчерпан. Всем спасибо.Харе Кришна!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Если возникают сомнения, лучше всего спросить духовного учителя и поступать так, как он скажет. Правда, для этого надо набраться смелости. Так как гуру может ответить так, как нам не понравится. Но уже будет поздно - придется следовать  :mig:  Зато, выполнение наставления гуру принесет максимальное благо. Гораздо больше, чем если бы мы сами что-то начали делать.

----------


## Константин Ч.

Ну если бы он был у меня,духовный учитель,то без сомнения так бы и поступил.)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Ну если бы он был у меня,духовный учитель,то без сомнения так бы и поступил.)


Желаю Вам предаться лотосным стопам достойной личности.

----------


## Константин Ч.

> Желаю Вам предаться лотосным стопам достойной личности.


Благодарю! Харе Кришна!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Много лет назад в аэропорту Дели в зале прилета стояло мурти Ганеши и когда я там был в очередной раз при виде его я пропел "джай Ганеш, джай Ганеш, джай Ганеш". И забыл об этом. Когда мы вылетали из этого же аэропорта полтора месяца спустя, одна матаджи подошла ко мне и подарила маленькую статуэтку Ганеши. Я был весьма удивлен и дома поставил ее на нижний уровень алтаря в уголке после гуру-парампары. Год спустя мне еще подарили мурти Шивы-Парвати примерно такого-же размера. Теперь почти вся семья вместе стоит на алтаре и после предложения бхоги Божествам Джаганнатхи, я мысленно предлагаю им вкусить маха-прасад, пока предлагаю благовония основным Божествам. Внутри нет ощущения чего-то неправильного. Они великие вайшнавы, пришли в мою жизнь сами (ведь не выгонишь же гостей, тем более таких). Я им не поклоняюсь, но выражаю почтение как личностям, уполномоченным Самим Кришной. Во Вриндаване Господь Шива в виде Шива-линг защищает Дхаму. Все зависит от того, какими глазами и с каким пониманием смотреть на этих личностей.

----------


## Константин Ч.

Спасибо,Враджендра Кумар дас,за то что поделились опытом из Вашей жизни. Это достаточно ценно для меня. Я,примерно,подобное и имел в виду - не поклоняться,а выражать почтение.Ну,может быть,с небольшим оттенком поклонения,как Великому Девате и Преданному Кришны. Тем более,я спонтанно ощутил подобное желание.
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Павлик

Транскрипт беседы Шрилы Бхакти Ракшака Шридхара Махараджа и его учеников.

*Преданный:* Ганеш-пуджа. Преданные могут совершать Ганеш-пуджу для того, чтобы устранить препятствия в служении. Можем ли мы делать это?
*Шридхар Махарадж:* В особых случаях это может быть сделано. Когда гуру преданного видит, что у него (у этого преданного) есть особая склонность, привязанность к Ганешу, тогда он может попросить его поклоняться ему и молиться ему с тем, чтобы очень скоро он освободил тебя (этого преданного) и даровал тебе преданность Вишну. Нам говорят следующее: «К чему бы ты ни был привязан и не можешь выбраться из этой привязанности, пытайся связать ее с Верховным и делай какое-то время.

Затем эта привязанность, эта вовлеченность уйдет. Если у тебя есть привязанность к определенной работе, делай это. Но результат должен быть посвящен центру. И очень скоро ты будешь освобожден от этой определенной тенденции». Таким образом это произойдет. У меня есть определенная привязанность к определенному Божеству, виду долга. И я следую этому, я делаю это только для того, чтобы избавиться от этого рано или поздно, с этой идеей. С таким представлением на какое-то время это возможно.

*Преданный:* Я имел ввиду, каковы другие практические средства, пути, позволяющие нам устранить препятствия в нашем преданном служении?

*Шридхар Махарадж:* Что он говорит?

*Преданный:* Я спрашиваю, какие другие вещи могут быть сделаны, другие поступки, другая деятельность может быть совершаема, чтобы устранить анартхи, препятствия в нашей жизни преданности.

*Шридхар Махарадж:* Не только Ганеша-пуджу, но что-то другое. Все что угодно: Ганеш-пуджа, Шива-пуджа. Все что угодно. Все, к чему я привязан. Все, чем я пленен, определенным интересам. Я хочу избавиться от этого определенного интереса. И это должно быть связано с Абсолютом. Тогда очень скоро я избавлюсь от этого. В варнашрама-дхарме, в рамках варнашрамы. Они поклоняются Божеству Дурги и многим другим. Связующее звено здесь… Когда очищение достигается, тогда возможно прямое поклонение Кришне. Связь дается таким образом. И это будет более и более чистым и прямым. Затем — сарва дхарман паритьяджья. Затем возможно оставить все концепции долга ради служения Кришне.

Кто задает этот вопрос? Как его зовут?

*Преданный:* Бхакта Джеф, Джефери. Он приехал с Дхира Кришной Махараджем.

*Шридхар Махарадж:* В Упанишадах говорится: «Я скачу на лошади, и пытаюсь двигаться в определенном направлении. Но лошадь скачет в другом направлении. И я всегда буду пытаться повернуть ее в определенном направлении. Но она сама по себе. На какое-то время я могу позволить ей двигаться в этом направлении. Но потом, так или иначе, рано или поздно я переменю это направление». Нечто в этом роде. Нам позволяют двигаться в другом направлении. Но наш желанный объект, желанная цель в другом направлении.

Поэтому, даже двигаясь в ту сторону, я всегда пытаюсь изменить направление. И рано или поздно я обнаружу, что двигаюсь по направлению к Кришне. Нам позволяется двигаться в ложном направлении какое-то время. И нам дается особый стратегический совет: рано или поздно оставить это направление, движение и двигаться… Если мы попытаемся напрямую противиться этому, мы можем потерять свое положение. Такая стратегия была рекомендована. И мы должны принять эту стратегию в нашем духовном движении.

Тут можно послушать http://pearlsofwisdom.ru/?p=1106#more-1106

----------


## николааевич

> Затем эта привязанность, эта вовлеченность уйдет.


Привязанность к чистым преданным уходить не должна.

----------


## Павлик

> Привязанность к чистым преданным уходить не должна.


Речь идет о привязанности к поклонению полубогам. Читайте внимательнее.

----------


## Александр.Б

Так в чём ваш вопрос, и кто такой Шрила Бхакти Ракшака Шридхара Махарадж?

----------


## Павлик

> Так в чём ваш вопрос, и кто такой Шрила Бхакти Ракшака Шридхара Махарадж?


Вопросов пока нет.  Шрила Бхакти Ракшак Шридхар Махарадж это возлюбленный духовный брат Шрилы Прабхупады. Стыдно не знать  :mig:

----------


## николааевич

> Речь идет о привязанности к поклонению полубогам. Читайте внимательнее.


Ганеша - чистый преданный. Стыдно этого не знать.

----------


## Павлик

> Ганеша - чистый преданный. Стыдно этого не знать.


Простите, я не могу спорить с Вайшнавами, особенно с такими как Шрила Прабхупада или Шридхар Махарадж.
Я совсем не против того, что Ганеша чистый преданный, даже очень За. Но все же, вайшнавы не поощеряют поклонение полубогам, хотя и не исключают этого, если это помогает в служении Кришне  :smilies:

----------


## Павлик

Речь шла об этом. И суть была здесь. Но нам больше нравится "сцепиться" из-за всякой ерунды.

----------


## Павлик

От себя могу добавить, возможно это и не будет авторитетно. Если мы будем поклоняться господу Ганеше, как чистому преданному, то это будет нечто иное, чем поклонение ему как полубогу. Важен мотив. Чистота нашего мотива.

----------


## николааевич

> *Преданный:* Ганеш-пуджа. Преданные могут совершать Ганеш-пуджу для того, чтобы устранить препятствия в служении. Можем ли мы делать это?


В упор не вижу здесь слово "полубоги". Может Вы пальцем в это слово меня ткнете?
В любом случае, привязанность к чистым преданным должна развиваться, а не проходить. И не важно с чего мы начали эти отношения.

----------


## Павлик

> В упор не вижу здесь слово "полубоги". Может Вы пальцем в это слово меня ткнете?
> В любом случае, привязанность к чистым преданным должна развиваться, а не проходить. И не важно с чего мы начали эти отношения.


Обратитесь к старшим преданным с присланной мной цитатой Шридхара Махараджа. Я не квалифицирован давать вам подробные комментарии на его слова.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Недавно читал в "Бхагаватам" по этому поводу.

"О том, кто в нaдежде обрести мaтериaльное счaстье нaчинaет поклоняться многочисленным полубогaм, говорят, что он лишен рaзумa. Дaже если человек хочет обрести мaтериaльное счaстье, он должен поклоняться Верховному Господу, не отвлекaясь ни нa что другое. То же сaмое кaсaется тех, кто желaет обрести освобождение: поклоняясь Верховному Господу, они смогут тaкже достичь цели своей жизни".

"Смысл этих слов Сунити сводится к тому, что блaгословение, дaруемое Верховной Личностью Богa, и блaгословения, дaруемые полубогaми, дaлеко не рaвнознaчны. Глупцы утверждaют, что, кому бы ни поклонялся человек, результaт будет одним и тем же, однaко это не соответствует действительности. В «Бхaгaвaд-гите» тоже говорится, что блaгa, дaруемые полубогaми, преходящи и прельщaют только недaлеких людей. Инaче говоря, полубоги не могут дaровaть вечного блaженствa, поскольку сaми принaдлежaт к бренному мaтериaльному миру, хотя и зaнимaют в нем очень высокое положение. Лишь духовное блaгословение нетленно, кaк нетленнa духовнaя душa. В «Бхaгaвaд-гите» тaкже говорится, что полубогaм поклоняются только люди, лишенные рaзумa".

*Шрила Прабхупада, "Шримад Бхагаватам", 4.8.21,23, "Дхрува Махараджа покидает дом", комментарии.*

----------


## николааевич

> Обратитесь к старшим преданным с присланной мной цитатой Шридхара Махараджа. Я не квалифицирован давать вам подробные комментарии на его слова.


Мне не надо исследовать цитаты Шридхара Махараджа если есть прямое указание Шрилы Прабхупады: Ганеша - чистый преданный.

----------


## николааевич

> Недавно читал в "Бхагаватам" по этому поводу.
> 
> "О том, кто в нaдежде обрести мaтериaльное счaстье нaчинaет поклоняться многочисленным полубогaм, говорят, что он лишен рaзумa. Дaже если человек хочет обрести мaтериaльное счaстье, он должен поклоняться Верховному Господу, не отвлекaясь ни нa что другое. То же сaмое кaсaется тех, кто желaет обрести освобождение: поклоняясь Верховному Господу, они смогут тaкже достичь цели своей жизни".
> 
> "Смысл этих слов Сунити сводится к тому, что блaгословение, дaруемое Верховной Личностью Богa, и блaгословения, дaруемые полубогaми, дaлеко не рaвнознaчны. Глупцы утверждaют, что, кому бы ни поклонялся человек, результaт будет одним и тем же, однaко это не соответствует действительности. В «Бхaгaвaд-гите» тоже говорится, что блaгa, дaруемые полубогaми, преходящи и прельщaют только недaлеких людей. Инaче говоря, полубоги не могут дaровaть вечного блaженствa, поскольку сaми принaдлежaт к бренному мaтериaльному миру, хотя и зaнимaют в нем очень высокое положение. Лишь духовное блaгословение нетленно, кaк нетленнa духовнaя душa. В «Бхaгaвaд-гите» тaкже говорится, что полубогaм поклоняются только люди, лишенные рaзумa".
> 
> *Шрила Прабхупада, "Шримад Бхагаватам", 4.8.21,23, "Дхрува Махараджа покидает дом", комментарии.*


Найдите у Прабхупады цитаты про Ганешу и приведите их здесь.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА О ПОКЛОНЕНИИ ГАНЕШУ*

Путь поклонения бесчисленным девам — полубогам, управляющим вселенной, — еще более опасен и непредсказуем, чем упомянутые методы карма-канды и гьяна-канды. Многочисленным богам: Дурге, Шиве, *Ганеше* или Сурье, а также безличной ипостаси Вишну — поклоняются люди, ослепленные жаждой чувственных наслаждений. Если человек, следуя предписаниям шастр, совершает все необходимые для такого поклонения ритуалы (что, кстати, очень трудно сделать в наш век, когда повсюду царит нищета), он, несомненно, испытает желанные чувственные наслаждения, однако плоды, обретенные с помощью этого метода, будут эфемерны, так что обращаться к нему неразумно. Это заключение дается в «Бхагавад-гите»: разумный человек не станет довольствоваться преходящими благами.

*Шрила Прабхупада, «Чайтанья Чаритамрима», Ади-лила, 1, 91 комментарий*

Некоторые майявади называют себя вайшнавами, то есть почитателями Господа Вишну, но на самом деле они не верят в то, что Господь Вишну является Верховной Личностью Бога, потому что считают таких полубогов, как Господь Шива, Дурга, бог Солнца и *Ганеша*, равными Ему. Обычно таких людей называют панчопасака-смартами, и их нельзя считать вайшнавами.

*Шрила Прабхупада, «Чайтанья Чаритамрима», Ади-лила, 12, 27 комментарий*


В зависимости от своего материального могущества отделенные составные частицы занимают различные положения. Некоторые из них подобны Кала-бхаираве, Шмашана-бхаираве, Шани, Махакали и Чандике. Этим полубогам поклоняются в основном те, кто подвержен влиянию низшей категории, гуны тьмы (невежества). Таким полубогам, как Брахма, Шива, Сурйа,* Ганеша* и многим другим подобным божествам, поклоняются люди, находящиеся в гуне страсти, которыми движет жажда материальных наслаждений. Но те, кто действительно пребывает в гуне благости материальной природы (саттва-гуне), поклоняются только вишну-таттвам. Вишну-таттвы имеют различные имена и формы: Нарайана, Дамодара, Вамана, Говинда, Адхокшаджа и проч.

*Шрила Прабхупада, «Шримад Бхагаватам», 1.2.6 комментарий*


Имперсоналисты утверждают, что Абсолютная Истина лишена формы и потому мы можем медитировать в своем воображении на любую форму, будь то форма Вишну, Господа Шивы, богини Дурги или их сына, *Ганеши*. Но на самом деле повелителем всех живых существ является Верховная Личность Бога. В «Чайтанья-чаритамрите» (Ади, 5.142) сказано: экале ишвара кришна, ара саба бхритйа - Верховный Господь - это Кришна, а все остальные, в том числе Господь Шива и Господь Брахма, не говоря уже о других полубогах, являются Его слугами.

*Шрила Прабхупада, «Шримад Бхагаватам», 2.28.22 комментарий*

Обеспокоенные множеством материальных желаний, эти люди поклоняются Господу Шиве, Господу Брахме, богине Кали, Дурге, *Ганеше* и Сурье, и надеются получить от каждого из них те или иные благословения. Но на самом деле человек может обрести все желаемое, просто поклоняясь Господу Вишну.

*Шрила Прабхупада, «Шримад Бхагаватам», 8.5.49 комментарий*


В писаниях ничего не говорится ни о каких других видах киртана. Эта хари-киртана начата в Бенгалии пятьсот лет назад Господом Чайтаньей. В Бенгалии всегда было соперничество между вайшнавами и шактами. Шакты ввели определенный вид киртана, называемый кали-киртаной. Однако кали-киртана не рекомендуется ни в одном ведическом писании. Киртан подразумевает хари-киртану. Нельзя сказать: «А, ты вайшнав, поэтому ты можешь проводить хари-киртану, а я буду проводить шива-киртану, деви-киртану или *ганеша-киртану*». Нет. Ведические писания не санкционируют никакого другого киртана кроме хари-киртаны. Киртан означает хари-киртану, прославление Кришны.
Итак, метод хари-киртаны очень прост: Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе. По сути дела, всего три слова: Харе, Кришна и Рама.

*Шрила Прабхупада, «Наука Самосознания», «Практика йоги в наш век».*

Все четко, ясно и однозначно! Думаю, что тему можно закрывать.

----------


## Dimas

Описание поклонения полубогам в Бхагавад-гите, Его Святейшество Бхакти Викаша Свами Махарадж










скачать лекцию http://bvks.ru/lectures/2013/


Шримад Бхагаватам 7.4 ТЕКСТ 29

шри-нарада увача
итй укта лока-гуруна там пранамйа диваукасах
нйавартанта гатодвега менире часурам хатам

шри-нарадах увача - великий мудрец Нарада Муни сказал; ити - итак; уктах - обратился; лока-гуруна - верховный духовный учитель; там - перед Ним; пранамйа - склонились; диваукасах - все полубоги; нйавартанта - вернулись; гата-удвегах - освободились от всех тревог; менире - они посчитали; ча - также; асурам - демон (Хираньякашипу); хатам - убит.


*Великий мудрец Нарада Муни продолжал: После того как Господь, Верховная Личность Бога, духовный учитель всех живых существ, произнес эти утешительные речи, полубоги выразили Ему свое почтение и вернулись на райские планеты с полной верой в то, что теперь конец демона Хираньякашипу уже близок.
*
КОММЕНТАРИЙ Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады: Недалеким людям, которые поклоняются полубогам, не мешало бы знать, что, когда демоны причиняют полубогам беспокойства, те, в свою очередь, обращаются за помощью к Верховной Личности Бога. Если же сами полубоги во всем полагаются на Верховную Личность Бога, то почему бы тогда их почитателям также не обратиться к Верховному Господу за исполнением всех своих желаний?

В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (2.3.10) сказано:

акамах сарва-камо ва
мокша-кама удара-дхих тиврена бхакти-йогена
йаджета пурушам парам

«Желает ли человек всех мыслимых благ или вообще ничего не хочет, или же он стремится к слиянию с бытием Всевышнего, по-настоящему разумным его можно назвать лишь в том случае, если он поклоняется Господу Кришне, Верховной Личности Бога, служа Ему с любовью и преданностью».

Кем бы ни был человек - карми, гьяни или йогом - если он хочет исполнить то или иное свое желание, пусть даже оно будет материальным, он должен обратиться с ним к Верховному Господу и попросить Его об этом, ибо только Господь может исполнить любое желание. Поэтому нет нужды обращаться за чем бы то ни было к полубогам.

----------


## николааевич

> ...


Эти все цитаты рассматривали Ганешу как обычного полубога. Я надеюсь, Вы знаете цитату, где Ганешу рассматривают как великого чистого преданного, и сможете ее привести.




> Все четко, ясно и однозначно! Думаю, что тему можно закрывать.


Интересно, почему после своего высказывания некоторые норовят закрыть тему?

----------


## николааевич

> Описание поклонения полубогам в Бхагавад-гите, Его Святейшество Бхакти Викаша Свами Махарадж


Похоже, Вы вообще не в курсе, что Ганеша чистый преданный и рассматриваете его только с внешней материальной стороны.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Я не знал, что Ганеша чистый преданный. Теперь знаю, Спасибо!

----------


## Павлик

Насколько мне известно, все полубоги являются чистыми преданными. Иначе почему бы они занимали такие высокие посты?

----------


## николааевич

> Насколько мне известно, все полубоги являются чистыми преданными. Иначе почему бы они занимали такие высокие посты?


Не все. Только некоторые. Полубоги - это "сакама-бхакты", преданные с материальными желаниями. Они могут быть и имперсоналистами. Но у всех у них очень сильно развита гуна благости, поэтому им и доверили такие важные обязанности. Но среди полубогов есть и чистые преданные.

----------


## Павлик

Ачинтья бхеда абхеда таттва! Джай Шри Чайтаньядева! Харе Кришна!

----------


## николааевич

*Нектар преданности, гл.8 "Оскорбления которых следует избегать"* - Нужно начать поклоняться полубогу Ганапати, который устраняет все препятствия в исполнении преданного служения. В «Брахма-самхите» говорится, что Ганапати поклоняется лотосным стопам Господа Нрисимхадевы и потому способен помочь преданным, устраняя все препятствия с их пути, поэтому преданные должны поклоняться Ганапати.

Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

----------


## Вишишта даса

В ИСККОН мы следуем практикам, установленным Шрилой Прабхупадой. Отрывок из Нектара Преданности показывает лишь то, что в традиции поклонение Ганеше вайшнавами существовало, но не показывает, какое это имеет отношение к сегодняшним преданным Гаудийа-вайшнавизма и ИСККОН в частности. Изначально этот список процитирован Шрилой Санатаной Госвами в Хари Бхакти Виласе с ссылками на Падма Пурану, Вараха Пурану и агамы (не указаны какие). Список широкий и включает в себя довольно интересные моменты, например, среди перечисленных _сева-апарадх_ есть такой: "нельзя курить марихуану"... Мы знаем, что её курят в основном поклонники Шивы. Для тех, кто и так уже поклоняется Ганеше есть предписание поклоняться ему, прося об избавлении от препятствий на пути преданного служения. Здесь нужно учитывать культурный фактор. В Индии человек, становящийся вайшнавом уже поклоняется множеству полубогов и вообще всему чему только можно  :smilies:  (Это и хорошо и плохо. Хорошо, потому что культра выражения почтения всем живым существам у людей в крови. Плохо, потому что у людей существует множество заблуждений относительно природы Абсолютной Истины.)

Что касается ИСККОН, особенно вне пределов Индии, учиться поклонению полубогам не стоит, потому что этого нам не давал Шрила Прабхупада. Есть ли в мире хоть один храм ИСККОН, где Прабхупада установил Божество Ганеши и стандарт поклонения этому Божеству? Есть ли хоть один храм Гаудийа Матх, где Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур установил Божество Ганапати? Для непрофессионального пуджари вопросов по стандартам не встаёт, потому что они плохо знают эту "кухню", но мне лично как пуджари было бы интересно узнать, а как вообще поклоняться Ганеше? Какой шастре следовать в поклонении, сколько упачар предлагать, какие мантры произносить (заметьте их тоже нужно получить от гуру), в каком умонастроении (о нём здесь много говорилось, но где и кому ШП дал наставления об этом?). В общем вопроса о систематическом поклонением Ганеше в наших храмах не встаёт. У нас в храмах каждая мелочь прописана и мы не можем что-то вводить и придумывать, чего не давал Прабхупада. Что касается индивидуального поклонения Ганеше, то есть целый ряд писем к своим ученикам на ПРЯМЫЕ ВОПРОСЫ надо ли им поклоняться и как поклоняться. Привожу ниже. Обратите внимание на условие по квалификации для поклонения Ганеше в последнем из приведённых ниже писем  :smilies: 

Письмо Вриндавана Чандре дасу, 13 апредля 1971г.:

"Нет необходимости поклоняться Ганапати, и возможности для такого поклонения отсутствуют в вашей стране. Поклонения Кришне достаточно."

"No, there is no need for worshiping Ganapati, and the facility for such worship is not available in your country. Worshipping Krsna is sufficient." (to Vrndavana Candra, April 13th, 1971)


Письмо Шивананде дасу, 25 августа 1971 г.:

"Что касается поклонению Ганеше - это не требуется. Не так, что это нужно делать на регулярной основе. Если вы хотите, то можете молиться Ганапати об устранении всех препятствий на пути сознания Кришны. Это вы можете делать, если хотите."

letter to Sivananda dasa (August 25, 1971):
So far worshiping Ganesa is concerned, that is not necessary. Not that it should be done on a regular basis. If you like you can pray to Ganapati for removing all impediments on the path of Krishna Consciousness. That you can do if you like.

Письмо группе преданных в Эванстоне 28 декабря 1974 г.:

"Я не поддерживаю вас в том, чтобы поклоняться этому полубогу Ганеше. Это не нужно, не требуется. Просто поклоняйтесь Кришне. Занимайтесь замечательным преданным служением Кришне. Тогда ваши жизни несомненно станут совершенными. Конечно, если у кого-то есть такое умонастроение достичь благословения Ганеши на обретение огромных денег, чтобы служить Кришне, тогда вы можете выполнять это поклонение Ганеше в индивидуальном порядке, без публичного шоу. Но прежде всего он должен отдавать мне 100 000 долларов в месяц. Ни фартингом меньше. Если он может предоставить эту сумму 100 000 долларов в месяц, тогда ему будет позволено выполнять эту Ганеша Пуджу. В противном случае он не должен этого делать. Это не хорошо. Таково моё указание."

December 28, 1974. 

I do not encourage you to worship this demigod, Ganesa. It is not required, it is not necessary. Simply worship Krsna. Perform nice devotional service to Krsna. Then your lives will certainly become perfect. Of course if one has got some sentiment for achieving the blessings of Ganesa for accumulating large sums of money to serve Krsna, then he may perform this Ganesa worship, privately, not making a public show. But first of all he must give me $100,000 per month. Not a single farthing less. If he can supply this amount, $100,000 per month, then he will be allowed to do this Ganesa Puja. Otherwise he should not do it. It will not be good. That is my order.

----------


## николааевич

> ...


Да, Шрила Прабхупада не устанавливал поклонения Ганеше в храмах ИСККОН. Но это не означает автоматического запрета поклонятся ему индивидуально. Тем более в приведенной цитате он прямо рекомендует это делать преданному. Ганеше можно поклоняться как с материальными, так и с духовными мотивами. Поклонение чистому преданному Бога с духовными мотивами даже более могущественно, чем поклонение самому Богу. Поэтому благоприятно поклонение всем чистым преданным, независимо от занимаемого ими положения в материальном мире. Более того, поклонение Богу напрямую, игнорируя посредничество вайшнавов, не рекомендуется (в той же Панчаратре).

Так как речь не идет о храмовых стандартах, и Прабхупада не указал подробностей поклонения, то преданный сам может для себя установить какие-то нормы и правила в этом (как например здесь http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...6455#post86455). Ведь смысл в поклонении не в каком-то соблюдении ритуалов, а в выражении своих определенных эмоций.

В приведенных Вами письмах есть ощущение, что они говорят именно о храмовом поклонении. Как бы то ни было, цитаты из книг Прабхупады имеет преимущество над цитатами из писем.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Сообщения с переходом на личности удалены.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> В приведенных Вами письмах есть ощущение, что они говорят именно о храмовом поклонении. Как бы то ни было, цитаты из книг Прабхупады имеет преимущество над цитатами из писем.


Ваше ощущение неверно. Речь именно об индивидуальном поклонении, про храмовое речь вообще не идёт. Преданные прочитав это высказывание из НП задали вопросы Шриле Прабхупаде и он им ответил. Обратите внимание на даты писем и на то, когда НП был написан (апрель 1970 г.)

В логике, равно как и в юриспунденции преимущество имеют конкретные разъяснения правила над общими фразами. Поскольку в НП эта общая фраза расширенно и вообще никак не прокомментирована, разумный человек обратится за разъяснениями к первоисточнику или к автору. Позиция автора была озвучена. Если вы несмотря ни на что всё-таки тяготеете к поклонению Ганеше,  тогда хозяин-барин  :smilies:  - присылайте ваши денежки по 100 000 баксов в месяц и ни центом меньше в ближайший центр ИСККОН. 




> Так как речь не идет о храмовых стандартах, и Прабхупада не указал подробностей поклонения, то преданный сам может для себя установить какие-то нормы и правила в этом


Это вы откуда такой принцип для себя вывели? У практикующего преданного все нормы и правила основаны на священных писаниях и дело тут не только в ритуальной части. А уверены ли вы в том, что поняли смысл ритуалов ведь даже ритуальная часть выражает культуру правильных отношений, а тем более поклонения Богу или его преданным. Это вам не в два пальца высморкаться  :smilies: 

_
Письмо Дхрувананде, Бомбей, 4 января 1973 г.:_

"Величайшая опасность для нашего движения настанет тогда, когда мы произведём или создадим наш собственный способ поклонения Божествам. Так что не спрашивай больше новых вопросов – что бы ни происходило, просто следуй в точности стандарту, который я дал тебе – это всё."


The greatest danger to our movement will come when we manufacture and create
our own process for worshiping the deities. So don't ask any more new
questions, whatever is going on, follow it just to the exact standard as I
have given you, that's all.

>>> Ref. VedaBase => Letter to: Dhruvananda  --  Bombay 4 January, 1973

----------


## Александр.Б

Мне кажется, что *николааевич* просто о чём-то другом говорит, а не о поклонении. Может проблема непонимания кроется в непонимании значения терминов. Поклонение, это одно, выражение почтения, это другое. 
Как чистым преданным, в ИСККОН поклоняются Туласи и Шриле Прабхупаде, для этого введены специальные ритуалы. 
Как *николааевич* собирается поклоняться Ганеше, не как полубогу, а как чистому преданному?

----------


## Susila dasi

Поклонение - когда предлагают Бхогу и считают Полубога равным или выше, чем Господь. А выражение почтения - это когда вы берёте прасад от Божеств и предлагает Его, например, Ганеше или Господу Шиве и молите Их о том, чтобы Они помогли Вам на пути к Господу, очистили сердце.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Мне кажется, что *николааевич* просто о чём-то другом говорит, а не о поклонении. Может проблема непонимания кроется в непонимании значения терминов. Поклонение, это одно, выражение почтения, это другое. 
> Как чистым преданным, в ИСККОН поклоняются Туласи и Шриле Прабхупаде, для этого введены специальные ритуалы. 
> Как *николааевич* собирается поклоняться Ганеше, не как полубогу, а как чистому преданному?


Чтобы не играться словами давайте технически возьмём изначальное утверждение из Бхакти Расамрита Синдху, а точнее это из комментария Шрилы Дживы Госвами на тексты 1.2.118-120 (он цитирует агамы без ссылки). Там следующее построение фразы: 

вигхнеша апУджайитвА

Что буквально значит: "поклонение (ПУДЖА) Божеству без *предварительного* поклонения (ПУДЖИ) Вигхнеше". Вигхнеша - это тот, кто разрушает препятствия - Ганапати. В Хари Бхакти Виласе 6.17 также упоминается поклонение Ганеше, Дурге и Сарасвати перед основным поклонением. Ни один ачарья не комментирует эти места ни в БРС ни в ХБВ. Но факт остаётся фактом - у нас в парампаре поклонение (ПУДЖА) полубогам, предваряющая основное поклонение Божествам не передаётся. Вместо этого мы в качестве предварительного поклонения имеем поклонение гуру и гуру-парампаре. В соответствие с арчана-паддхати иногда имеют место также вознесение молитв и поклонение четырём Кумарам (конкретно пуджари читают текст из ШБ 6.8.17). Мы также знаем, что в Сат-крийа-сара-дипике, являющейся основной шастрой по вайшнава-самскарам для последователей Господа Чайтанйе, Шрила Гопала Бхатта Госвами *заменил* поклонение полубогам на поклонение гуру-парампаре и различным чистым преданным. Возможно это и не будет являться большим отклонением, если преданный держит у себя мурти Ганеши и предлагает ему пуджу, но у наших ачарьев были веские причины не поошрять такое поклонение полубогам, даже чистым преданным.

Про выражение почтения я не говорю, поскольку с этим никаких спорных моментов здесь вроде бы ни у кого не возникло. Вайшнавы выражают почтение даже муравью. Выражение непочтения полубогам является нарушением одной из 64 анг-запретов, описанных там же в БРС.

----------


## николааевич

> Ваше ощущение неверно. Речь именно об индивидуальном поклонении


В ответе Прабхупады это не говорится. Это уже Ваше предположение. Ваше против моего.




> В логике, равно как и в юриспунденции преимущество имеют конкретные разъяснения правила над общими фразами.


В духовной литературе все с точностью наоборот. Преимущество всегда за шастрами, где оговариваются общие положения. А индивидуальные наставления, зависящие от деша-кала-патры, остаются индивидуальными. Даже странно об этом говорить.




> присылайте ваши денежки по 100 000 баксов в месяц и ни центом меньше в ближайший центр ИСККОН.


А еще лучше Вам...




> У практикующего преданного все нормы и правила основаны на священных писаниях...
> "Величайшая опасность для нашего движения настанет тогда, когда мы произведём или создадим наш собственный способ поклонения Божествам. Так что не спрашивай больше новых вопросов – что бы ни происходило, просто следуй в точности стандарту, который я дал тебе – это всё."


Шрила Прабхупада дал общее наставление о благоприятности поклонения Шри Ганеше. Деталей не уточнял. Поэтому все остальные мысли и соображения (в том чиле мои и Ваши) являются всего лишь личными соображениями. О чем я и говорил.

----------


## николааевич

> Мне кажется, что *николааевич* просто о чём-то другом говорит, а не о поклонении.


Шрила Прабхупада: "Нужно начать *поклоняться* полубогу Ганапати ..."




> Как *николааевич* собирается поклоняться Ганеше, не как полубогу, а как чистому преданному?


Полонение - оно всегда поклонение. Все зависит от Вашего умонастроения, а не мантр, упачар и т.д.

----------


## николааевич

> ... у наших ачарьев были веские причины не поошрять такое поклонение полубогам, даже чистым преданным.


Шрила Прабхупада уже ясно выразился. Не согласны с ним? Хари бол!

----------


## Вишишта даса

Я не ставил задачей переубедить заводных новичков в СК и переупрямить упрямцев-профанов. Просто предоставил информацию.

----------


## николааевич

> Я не ставил задачей переубедить заводных новичков в СК и переупрямить упрямцев-профанов. Просто предоставил информацию.


Ну да, новички и сами умеют читать книги Прабхупады. Это Вам не Библия на латыни.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Не все. Только некоторые. Полубоги - это "сакама-бхакты", преданные с материальными желаниями. Они могут быть и имперсоналистами. Но у всех у них очень сильно развита гуна благости, поэтому им и доверили такие важные обязанности. Но среди полубогов есть и чистые преданные.


А кто из богов и полубогов является имперсоналистом? мне всегда казалось, что те, кто придерживается подобных взглядов максимум попадают в Сияние Брахмана, но чтобы удостоиться такого воплощения...Одной только гуны благости тут явно недостаточно.

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

Шримад Бхагаватам 7.5.23-24 комм

"... А теперь перечислим оскорбления, которых следует избегать при поклонении Божествам....... 
....... 15. Не следует поклоняться Божеству, не выразив сначала почтение полубогам, таким как Ганеша, которые помогают преданному подняться на Вайкунтху......""

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Очень хорошая лекция, которая объясняет положение полубогов, где говорится о поклонении им, в общем обсуждаются важные аспекты.
http://bvks.ru/lectures/2013/
Выбрать: "Описание поклонения полубогам в Бхагавад-гите".

----------


## Kristina B

Можно ставить мурти Ганеши на алтарь Кришны? И нужно ли? И где тогда его ставить, возле парампары или возле Господа Нрисимхи?
Родители мужа привезли мне из Индии сандалового Ганеша, и я вот теперь не знаю как его уважить :smilies:  Просто на полку для красоты поставить как-то неуважительно, но и на алтарь наверное черезчур?

----------


## Валерий О.С.

К слову,как  там мама- приезжала ? и как там все было ?

----------


## Kristina B

> К слову,как  там мама- приезжала ? и как там все было ?


Всё прошло просто чудесно. Мама всё восприняла прекрасно и когда я читала джапу говорила мне "медитируй медитируй :smilies: ". Конечно еду я перед ней не освящала и про СК напрямую не говорила, а просто про "индийскую философию", но в целом я не ожидала такой позитивной реакции!! 
Теперь и в Белорусь к родственникам не боюсь ехать, знаю теперь что меня никто там гнобить за "сектанство" не будет.

----------


## Светлана )

Как здорово! Мама-супер! А Ганешу можно отдельно полочку сделать, даже рядом с алтарем, только пониже. И кормить его Махапрасадом с основного алтаря!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Можно ставить мурти Ганеши на алтарь Кришны? И нужно ли? 
>  я вот теперь не знаю как его уважить...


В "Бхагавад-Гите" Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что полубоги удовлетворены тогда, когда удовлетворен Кришна  :smilies:  
*"поклоняясь Господу Кришне, мы тем самым поклоняемся и всем полубогам, которые являются различными частями Его тела, поэтому нет необходимости поклоняться полубогам в отдельности" глава 3 "Карма йога" http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...=51&Itemid=161*

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Насколько мне известно, никаких дополнительных личностей на алтарь не ставят. Шиву, Дургу, Ганешу на отдельный алтарик помещают. Ну и предлагают Махапрасад с главного алтаря  :smilies:

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Интересно а зачем Им махапрасад предлагать ? И как- на отдельных тарелках ? То есть потом надо есть маха маха после Дурги И Шивы ? Да ? и так ежедневно ?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Ну как зачем - им понравится  :smilies:  
Насчет тарелок - не знаю, не специалист. Думаю что у них свои отдельные тарелки должны быть. 
Потом что делать - тоже не знаю, скорее всего съесть. Всё таки сознание Шивы или Ганеши повыше моего  :biggrin1: 
Ну и если уж установили поклонение - то ежедневно.
Тут конечно главный вопрос - зачем всё это делать  :biggrin1:

----------


## Нитьянанда Рам дас

Насколько мне известно преданные не должны поклонятся Ганеше, Как предыдущие Ачарьи, так и Шрила Прабхупада осуждали такое поклонение.

Цитируя Падма-пурану, Гопала Бхатта Госвами описывает альтернативный ме-тод поклонения для вайшнавов:

ананйа щарано бхакто нама-мантрешу дикшитах /
кадачин нарчайед деван ганещадимс ту ваишнавах //
йатра йатра сурах пуджйа ганещадйас ту карминам /
вишнв-арчане татра татра ваишнаванам хи ваишнавах //
виoщваксенам са санакам санатанам атах парам /
сананда-санат-кумара-панчаитан пуджайет татах //

 «Преданный, заинтересованный в чистой преданности Господу и имеющий посвящение в вайшнава-мантру, никогда не должен поклоняться Ганеше и другим деватам. Когда  карми предписывают поклонение Ганеше и деватам, вайшнав должен поклоняться чистым преданным слугам Вишну. Поэтому, вместо поклонения Ганеше с целью устранения материальных препятствий, педанный поклоняется Вишваксене (главнокомандующему армии Вишну на Вайкунтхе) и четырем Кумарам для устранения препятствий на духовном  пути». (Падма-пурана, процитированная в Сат-крия-сара-дипике)

В Вишну-ямала-самхите сказано:

йат пуджайена вибудхах питаро рччхатащ ча / 
тушто бхаванти рши-бхута-салока-палах /
сарве грахас тарани-сома-куджади-мукхйа /
говиндам ади пурушам там ахам бхаджами //

 «Я поклоняюсь изначальной личности Говинде. Благодаря такому поклонению я выражаю почтение всем  деватам, питриям, риши, бхутам, локапалам и пла-нетным божествам (Сурье, Чандре, Мангале и др.), и все они обретают удовле-творение».

(Процитировав Нараянопанишад, Гопала Бхатта приводит второе доказательст-во, запрещающее поклонение деватам и питриям для вайшнавов.)

В Рева-кханде Сканда-Пураны утверждается:

санкалпан ча татха данам питр-деварчанадикам /
вишну-мантропадиштхащ чен на курйат куща-дхаранам //

 «Если человек получил инициацию в святое имя Господа Вишну, то ему следу-ет  избегать санкалпы, даны, поклонения предкам, поклонения полубогам и но-шения куши».

На самом деле там куча цитат в Сат Сара Крия Дипике, целая глава описывает то, почему оскорбительно по отношению к Господу Вайшнаву поклоняться полубогам. :blink: 

ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА О ПОКЛОНЕНИИ ГАНЕШУ

 Путь поклонения бесчисленным девам — полубогам, управляющим вселенной, — еще более опасен и непредсказуем, чем упомянутые методы карма-канды и гьяна-канды. Многочисленным богам: Дурге, Шиве, Ганеше или Сурье, а также безличной ипостаси Вишну — поклоняются люди, ослепленные жаждой чувственных наслаждений. Если человек, следуя предписаниям шастр, совершает все необходимые для такого поклонения ритуалы (что, кстати, очень трудно сделать в наш век, когда повсюду царит нищета), он, несомненно, испытает желанные чувственные наслаждения, однако плоды, обретенные с помощью этого метода, будут эфемерны, так что обращаться к нему неразумно. Это заключение дается в «Бхагавад-гите»: разумный человек не станет довольствоваться преходящими благами.

Шрила Прабхупада, «Чайтанья Чаритамрима», Ади-лила, 1, 91 комментарий

 Некоторые майявади называют себя вайшнавами, то есть почитателями Господа Вишну, но на самом деле они не верят в то, что Господь Вишну является Верховной Личностью Бога, потому что считают таких полубогов, как Господь Шива, Дурга, бог Солнца и Ганеша, равными Ему. Обычно таких людей называют панчопасака-смартами, и их нельзя считать вайшнавами.

Шрила Прабхупада, «Чайтанья Чаритамрима», Ади-лила, 12, 27 комментарий


 В зависимости от своего материального могущества отделенные составные частицы занимают различные положения. Некоторые из них подобны Кала-бхаираве, Шмашана-бхаираве, Шани, Махакали и Чандике. Этим полубогам поклоняются в основном те, кто подвержен влиянию низшей категории, гуны тьмы (невежества). Таким полубогам, как Брахма, Шива, Сурйа, Ганеша и многим другим подобным божествам, поклоняются люди, находящиеся в гуне страсти, которыми движет жажда материальных наслаждений. Но те, кто действительно пребывает в гуне благости материальной природы (саттва-гуне), поклоняются только вишну-таттвам. Вишну-таттвы имеют различные имена и формы: Нарайана, Дамодара, Вамана, Говинда, Адхокшаджа и проч.

Шрила Прабхупада, «Шримад Бхагаватам», 1.2.6 комментарий


 Имперсоналисты утверждают, что Абсолютная Истина лишена формы и потому мы можем медитировать в своем воображении на любую форму, будь то форма Вишну, Господа Шивы, богини Дурги или их сына, Ганеши. Но на самом деле повелителем всех живых существ является Верховная Личность Бога. В «Чайтанья-чаритамрите» (Ади, 5.142) сказано: экале ишвара кришна, ара саба бхритйа - Верховный Господь - это Кришна, а все остальные, в том числе Господь Шива и Господь Брахма, не говоря уже о других полубогах, являются Его слугами.

Шрила Прабхупада, «Шримад Бхагаватам», 2.28.22 комментарий

 Обеспокоенные множеством материальных желаний, эти люди поклоняются Господу Шиве, Господу Брахме, богине Кали, Дурге, Ганеше и Сурье, и надеются получить от каждого из них те или иные благословения. Но на самом деле человек может обрести все желаемое, просто поклоняясь Господу Вишну.

Шрила Прабхупада, «Шримад Бхагаватам», 8.5.49 комментарий



Вообще данная тема уже обсуждалась здесь   :smilies: 
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=6502, по крайней мере позиция Прабхупады и нашей Гурупарампары там достаточна ясна.

----------


## Алексей Нежин

На мой взляд произошла подмена понятий.
Есть поклонение Ганешу *вместо* Лакшми-Нараяны или Радха-Кришны.
Есть выражение почтения Ганешу как чистому преданному, которому Рупа Госвами рекомендует поклоняться в Нектаре преданности ради устранения препятствий на пути бхакти.

 Для второй цели многие вайшнавы имеют мурти Ганеша и либо держат его вне алтаря, либо ниже главных Божеств, предлагая им маха прасад от главных божеств и обращаясь к ним с молитвами об обретении преданности подобно тому как мы молимся вайшнавам о милости.

  Негативное отношение к Ганешу это оскорбительное отношение к вайшнаву и к тому, кому надо первым поклоняться ради осуществления успешного поклонения вообще. Кстати у вайшнавов индусов традиционно перед входом в алтарь установлен Ганеш и они сначала обращаются к нему за благославениями и лишь затем идут в алтарь чтобы начать поклонение.

 Это не то же самое что установить на алтарь главное божества Ганеша и считать его Абсолютной Истиной.
Да и каждый толкует сказанное ачарьями по своему. Спрашивайте лучше своего гуру по поводу Ганеша. А если нет гуру, то как раз можно просить Ганешу помочь найти гуру. В теле гуру воплощены все Деваты.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Кстати у вайшнавов индусов традиционно перед входом в алтарь установлен Ганеш и они сначала обращаются к нему за благославениями и лишь затем идут в алтарь чтобы начать поклонение.
> 
>  Это не то же самое что установить на алтарь главное божества Ганеша и считать его Абсолютной Истиной.


Да. В подтверждение этих слов: В одной  лекции Шрила Прабхупада объяснял этот момент  ученикам. Он сказал, что в Ведической Культуре люди поклонялись Полубогам с правильными целями. Он привел в пример Гопи Кришны, они поклонялись Богине Катьяяни с целью получить в мужья Кришну. Шрила Прабхупада пояснил, что Гопи показали правильный мотив для поклонения Полубогам.

И в другой лекции он сказал, что много индусов поклоняются Божеству Ганеши ради получения мистических совершенств. Это поклонение не для вайшнавов.

----------


## Варган

> *"Сат-Крия-Сара-Дипика" о недопустимости поклонения полубогам.* 
> 
> "Сат-Крия-Сара-Дипика" - это особый трактат о вайшнавских самскарах (обрядах), который составил Шрила Гопала Бхатта Госвами - один из самых ближайших спутников Господа Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. 
> 
> Во время составления трактата в Бенгалии была такая же проблема, которая сохранилась там и по сей день, то есть люди рядились в одежды вайшнавов, но вместо идеалов чистого Бхакти и преданности Шри Вишну практиковали странную мешанину. То они поклонялись Махадеву Шиве, то Ганеше, то проводили обряды из карма-канды. 
> 
> Поэтому Шрила Гопала Бхатта Госвами просто был вынужден посвятить примерно 35 страниц [стихов?] данного трактата такой теме как "Недопустимость поклонения полубогам". Тема Ганеши там также затрагивается. Бхану Свами сделал английский перевод данного трактата. 
> 
> Чтобы не делать свой пост мегаобширным я просто приведу небольшой перевод из предисловия Бхану Свами к данному трактату: "Обычно трактаты по самскарам составляются теми, кто заинтересован в карма-канде. В таких трактатах обычно предписывается поклонение полубогам и предкам для получения материальных результатов. Но Гопала Бхатта Госвами в своём трактате заменяет поклонение Ганеше и планетарным Божествам на поклонение Шри Вишну и Его Спутникам...Гопала Бхатта Госвами специально цитирует стих из "Шри Падма-Пураны", в котором обозначены замены. 
> ...



Вот ещё некоторые примеры из этой вводной главы "Сат-крия-сара-дипики":

а) Цитируя Падма-пурану, Гопала Бхатта Госвами описывает альтернативный метод поклонения для вайшнавов:

_ананйа щарано бхакто нама-мантрешу дикшитах /
кадачин нарчайед деван ганещадимс ту ваишнавах //
йатра йатра сурах пуджйа ганещадйас ту карминам /
вишнв-арчане татра татра ваишнаванам хи ваишнавах //
виoщваксенам са санакам санатанам атах парам /
сананда-санат-кумара-панчаитан пуджайет татах //_

*«Преданный, заинтересованный в чистой преданности Господу и имеющий посвящение в вайшнава-мантру, никогда не должен поклоняться Ганеше и другим деватам. Когда карми предписывают поклонение Ганеше и деватам, вайшнав должен поклоняться чистым преданным слугам Вишну. Поэтому, вместо поклонения Ганеше с целью устранения материальных препятствий, преданный поклоняется Вишваксене (главнокомандующему армии Вишну на Вайкунтхе) и четырем Кумарам для устранения препятствий на духовном пути».* (Падма-пурана, процитированная в Сат-крия-сара-дипике)

б) В Вишну-ямала-самхите сказано:

_йат пуджайена вибудхах питаро рччхатащ ча / 
тушто бхаванти рши-бхута-салока-палах /
сарве грахас тарани-сома-куджади-мукхйа /
говиндам ади пурушам там ахам бхаджами //_

*«Я поклоняюсь изначальной личности Говинде. Благодаря такому поклонению я выражаю почтение всем деватам, питриям, риши, бхутам, локапалам и планетным божествам (Сурье, Чандре, Мангале и др.), и все они обретают удовлетворение».*

в) Процитировав Нараянопанишад, Гопала Бхатта приводит второе доказательство, запрещающее поклонение деватам и питриям для вайшнавов:
В Рева-кханде Сканда-Пураны утверждается:

_санкалпан ча татха данам питр-деварчанадикам /
вишну-мантропадиштхащ чен на курйат куща-дхаранам //_

*«Если человек получил инициацию в святое имя Господа Вишну, то ему следует избе-гать санкалпы, даны, поклонения предкам, поклонения полубогам и ношения куши».
*

г) Другое доказательство  запрета поклонения питов и деват найдено в Васиштха-самхите:

_нитйам наймиттикам камйам
данам санкалпам эва ча
даивам карма татха паитрам
на курйад ваишнаво грихи_

*«Домохозяин-вайшнав не должен совершать никакую кармическую деятельность, предписанную на ежедевной или на периодической основе, или вытекающую из личных желаний, благотворительности и обетов, если она связана с поклонением полубогам или поклонением предкам посредствм шраддхи и тарпаны».* 

д) В Рудра-Ямале говорится: 

_итАрешаМ ча девАнАМ
манасА йади пуджанаМ
вишну-бхактас ту куруте
хй-апарАдхАт пататй-адхаХ_

*"Если преданный Господа Вишну поклоняется каким-либо иным полубогам, даже в уме, он падает в результате этого оскорбления". 
*

е) В Падма Пуране сказано:  

_ваишнавасйа на санкалпо
на данам на ча камана
прайашчиттам на чай агах
сад бху-девади-пуджанам

шуддхах путах сада-каршнах
куша-дхарана-варджитах
кама санкалпа райташ чаантар бахйа харир йатах

ваишнаво нанйа вибхудхан
арчайет тамш ча но намет
на пашьет тан на гайеч ча
на нинден на смарет татха

тешам на бхакшед уччхиштам
ананйо наиштхико муних 
на тадж джананам деварше
сангам курйат прайатнатах
_
*«Вайшнав не должен совершать санкалпу, дану, сохранять материальные желания или совершать искупление или жертвоприношения, но должен поклоняться Вайшнавам и святым брахманам. 

Слуга Кришны всегда чист, поэтому ему нет нужды носить траву куша. У него нет материальных желаний, потому что Господь Хари всегда находится внутри него и снаружи от него. 

Вайшнаву не следует ни поклоняться полубогам, ни предлагать им почтение (поклоны), ни отмечать [праздники, связанные с ними], ни поносить их, ни петь о них.

О божественный мудрец Нарада, человек, полностью зависимый от Господа, не должен есть остатки пищи, предложенной полубогам и должен постараться избегать общения с теми, кто служит полубогам».
*

ж) В Бхрахад-Вишну Пуране сказано:

_на дарбха дхаранам кушам 
на ча санкалпам ачарет
на камйам сатвато маргам 
шамбу-девади-пуджанам
_
*«Последователи Господа Вишну не должны носить траву куша, совершать санкалпы, следовать путем кармической деятельности или поклоняться полубогам, таким как Господь Шива и другим».*

з) В Нарадийа-Пуране сказано:

_брахмано ’пи мунир гйано
девам анйам на пуджайет
мохена куруте йас ту
садйаш чандалатам враджет

саданйа девата бхактир 
брахмананам гарийаси
видурайати випратвам
чандалатвам прайаччхати_

*«Даже учёный и вдумчивый брахман не должен поклоняться полубогам. Если он в результате иллюзии  поклоняется полубогам, он немедленно падает на уровень чандала или собакоеда. 

Поклоняясь полубогам, брахман теряет статус брахмана и падает на уровень чандала».* 


(«Сат-КрийА-САра-ДИпикА» Шрилы Гопалы Бхатты Госвами).

«Шри Гопала Бхатта Госвами также написал книгу о десяти самскарах, известную как «Сат-КрийА-САра-ДИпикА» и руководство под названием «Самскара ДИпикА»,  которое является сводом правил для принятия саннйасы. …
Вайшнавские и не-вайшнавские паддхати (руководства) отличаются во многих вопросах, относительно поклонения полубогам, шраддхи, экадаши-враты и т.д. Не-вайшнавские обряды не принимаются как подлинные вайшнавским миром, и поскольку это логически доказано свидетельствами из шастр, то те, кто занят удовлетворением чувств и враждебен к чистому преданному служению, считают это неприятным»

Предисловие Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура к «Сат-КрийА-САра-ДИпике». 14 апреля 1935 г.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Еще раз. В последний, пожалуй.
Помимо очень зрелых и взвешенных мыслей, которыми поделились Враджендра Кумар прабху (пост №19) и Атул Кришна прабху, замечу, что тот же Шрила Прабхупада, которого тут однобоко цитируют, пишет в "Нектаре преданности"(стр.99, абзац 2):"Нужно начать поклоняться полубогу Ганапати, который устраняет все препятствия в исполнении преданного служения. В "Брахма-самхите" говорится, что Ганапати поклоняется лотосным стопам Господа Нарасимхадева и потому способен помочь преданным, устраняя все препятствия с их пути, поэтому преданные должны поклоняться Ганапати".
По-моему, все ясно.

----------

